# mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2011)

*mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Hi <community 
wollte nur vertrauenswürdig ist will meinen neuen computer dort bestellen aber meine mum lässt mich nicht bevor ich nicht weiß ob es vertrauenswürdig ist.  Hat vielleicht jemand dort schon mal was bestellt und kann mir ein feedbck geben bittteee


----------



## TFTP100 (22. Dezember 2011)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Hi <community
> wollte nur vertrauenswürdig ist will meinen neuen computer dort bestellen aber meine mum lässt mich nicht bevor ich nicht weiß ob es vertrauenswürdig ist.  Hat vielleicht jemand dort schon mal was bestellt und kann mir ein feedbck geben bittteee



Schau dir doch mal bei geizhals oder so dir bewertungen an!
Caseking ist dehr gut wenn du selber zusammenbauen willst (teilweise aber teurer)


----------



## Eisdieler (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

selbst bestellt hab ich da noch nicht, hab aber schon sehr viel (positives) über mindfactory hier im forum gelesen. denke, das werden viele andere noch bestätigen.


----------



## Exxistenz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Also ich bestelle fast ausschließlich bei MF.
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit denen.

Top Preise
Schnelle Lieferung (i.d.R.)


----------



## ROFLMAO (22. Dezember 2011)

Sehr billig im Vergleich, sehr schnell bei der Lieferung. Absolut seriös  kannst deinen Eltern sagen, dass Mindfactory deutschlandweit einer der renommiertesten Hardware Online-Shops ist. Bestelle ausschließlich bei MF, gleiche Konfigurationen sind bei der Konkurrenz bis zu 20% teurer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Zuerstmal gibt es hier einen Thread der so etwas behandelt, und ja man darf dort kaufen. Ich selber kaufe dort öfters und viel seit deren Bestehen, allerdings habe ich dort die Ware auch oft abgeholt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Danke für euer feedback werde es meinen eltern sgen  auf gehts zum bestellen


----------



## der_knoben (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

hab bei MF schon mehrfach bestellt, und bei Problemen(Gehäuse hatte einen defekt, MB/RAM kombi wollte nicht so recht) sehr schnelles und auch kulantes Verhalten gesehen. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Super Laden! Auch die Reklamationsabt. ist sehr gut und kulant! Bestelle nur noch bei MF. Da ich schon von dem Laden mit dem großen A..... super enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Also ich bestelle immer bei Mindfactory !

Absolut Vertrauenswürdig und Reklamationen werden schnell im Forum bearbeitet.


----------



## Dimkkka (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Also Bewertungen kannst du mal bei Trustpilot lesen und selber habe ich auch dort bestellt, schneller Versand, bestellt habe ich einen HTPC (Mainboard, Gehäuse, RAM). Lief alles super


----------



## Lyph (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Hab bei Mindfactory insgesamt vier komplette Rechner bestellt. Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## derP4computer (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Ich kaufe nur noch bei Mindfactory, hat sich so ergeben und wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern.
Warum hast du Zweifel?


----------



## mempi (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Mindfactory ist super, faire Preise, schnelle Lieferung - und falls was ist, der Support über deren Forum ist super (schnell und kompetent).


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Ansonsten bestell doch per Nachname.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Ich mache große Bestellungen immer bei MF.

Die Preise sind immer 0-5% über dem Marktminimum, wenn nicht sogar am günstigsten.

Bei Midnightshopping keine Versandgebühren (Bestellen zw. 0 und 6 Uhr und über 200 Euro).

Einmal hat eine Windows 7 DVD-Box gefehlt (oder ich hab sie verbummelt vor der Installation k.a.) und die haben anstandslos eine neue geschickt, obwohl ich nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen konnte, ob sie tatsächlich im Paket war.

Wenn der Kram lieferbar ist, kamen die Pakete auch immer innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen.


----------



## quadratkeks (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe schon locker einen VW Golf bei Mindfactory bestellt und kann nur positives berichten


----------



## flowfy (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Da der Thread ja schon zum Thema "mindfactory" ist, mal noch ne Frage.
Stimmt das P/L Verhältnis beim zusammenbau bei MF ? Ich hab noch keinen Pc Komplett zusammen gebaut
aber 90 Euro erscheinen mir etwas viel. DA liest man sich lieber Seitenweise Texte in den Manuals oder dem Internet durch.


----------



## Scroll (22. Dezember 2011)

Der zusammenbau ist tatsachlich etwas teuer, wenn du ihn zusammengebaut haben willst dann bestell lieber bei hardwareversand, da kostet er 20€. Falls es dort teile nicht gibt die du willst wird dir hier sicherlich durch eine gleichwurdige alternative geholfen 

Mfg


----------



## Atholon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



quadratkeks schrieb:


> Ich habe schon locker einen VW Golf bei Mindfactory bestellt und kann nur positives berichten


 Verdammt...habe ich doch glatt verpasst, dass wir nun auch Autos im Sortiment haben 

Obwohl...Feuerwehrwagen haben wir ja auch 


flowfy schrieb:


> Da der Thread ja schon zum Thema "mindfactory" ist, mal noch ne Frage.
> Stimmt das P/L Verhältnis beim zusammenbau bei MF ? Ich hab noch keinen Pc Komplett zusammen gebaut
> aber 90 Euro erscheinen mir etwas viel. DA liest man sich lieber Seitenweise Texte in den Manuals oder dem Internet durch.


 
Viel ist hier relativ 
Mit vernünftiger Verkabelung und den Funktionstests, kann ein System im Bau schon einmal bis zu 4 Stunden dauern. Dafür ist die Technikerstunde dann schon wieder recht günstig


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Atholon schrieb:


> Obwohl...Feuerwehrwagen haben wir ja auch



Nettes Teil!
Leider ist die Produktbeschreibung recht mangelhaft.
Zumindest Größenangaben könnten nicht schaden


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist das wirklich zw 0 und 6 versandkostenfrei?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Nicht ganz - du drückst noch 2 € für den DHL-Boten ab. Aber damit hat MF ja nichts am Hut.
Und natürlich nur im Rahmen des angegebenen Mindestbestellwertes.


----------



## Atholon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nettes Teil!
> Leider ist die Produktbeschreibung recht mangelhaft.
> Zumindest Größenangaben könnten nicht schaden


 
Das Ding steht hier bei uns im Ladengeschäft.

Der ist gut nen Meter lang, kann Wasser verspritzen und hat wirklich ein ordentliches Gewicht.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich zw 0 und 6 versandkostenfrei?


 
Da hätte ich fast nicht besser antworten können:


OctoCore schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - du drückst noch 2 € für den DHL-Boten ab. Aber damit hat MF ja nichts am Hut.
> Und natürlich nur im Rahmen des angegebenen Mindestbestellwertes.


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

ich hab selber beim Mindefactory bestellt per vorkasse jeweils von 200 euironen kein problem


----------



## Zaucher (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Mindfactory ist ein super Laden. Top Ware und super schneller Versand.

Doch.......

Midnightshopping ist ja teilweise schon ein Witz wenn man die Preise kurz vor 24 Uhr deutlich anhebt. Da ist dann nichts mit Versand sparen!


----------



## Atholon (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Zaucher schrieb:


> ...
> Doch.......
> 
> Midnightshopping ist ja teilweise schon ein Witz wenn man die Preise kurz vor 24 Uhr deutlich anhebt. Da ist dann nichts mit Versand sparen!


 
Das ist so auch nicht richtig


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Bei mindfactory kann man bedenkenlos bestellen.  

Und auch *Atholon* hier im Forum hat schon so einiges wieder gerade gebogen, falls doch mal was schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Mindfactory ist gut, ich Kauf dort auch sehr viel, spare mir aber den Versand und hole die Teile immer direkt ab


----------



## TankCommander (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Wie ich mir die Lamptrontouch bei euch kaufen wollte, war es leider so....

54,00 € und kurz vor 0:00 Uhr dann auf einmal 64,00 €. Dann habe ich bei Caseking bestellt eine FC5 V2 für 34,00 €

Finde aber eure Reklamationsabteilung die beste im Feld...Und des wegen werde ich auch in Zukunft bei Mindfactory kaufen....


----------



## Atholon (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Softy schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch *Atholon* hier im Forum hat schon so einiges wieder gerade gebogen, falls doch mal was schief gelaufen ist.


 
Ich hole jetzt aber dennoch nicht das Stöckchen udn will auch nicht, dass du den Ball wirfst


----------



## Zaucher (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Atholon schrieb:


> Das ist so auch nicht richtig


 
ach komm....das weiß hier eh schon jeder 
Ich wollte ebenfalls bei einer 6990 die Versandkosten sparen und hab bis 24 Uhr gewartet. Danach war die Karte plötzlich 20€ teurer und am nächsten Morgen war sie dann wieder zum gleichen Preis wie vor 24 Uhr gelistet.

Wenn Midnightshopping, dann richtig. Sowas gleicht ja schon fast Kundenverarsche!

Mindfactory ist wirklich der beste Shop wenn es um Hardware geht, nur der Fall Midnightshopping schmälert mein Resümee.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Mindfactory ist ein klasse Laden! Sehr guter Service! Habe allerdings bis jetzt nur Vor-Ort bestellte Artikel abgeholt also kann ich zu dem Versand nichts sagen


----------



## Atholon (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Zaucher schrieb:


> ach komm....das weiß hier eh schon jeder
> 
> ...


 
Es meint auch jeder zu wissen, dass die Dinosaurier vor dem Menschen gelebt haben - aber letztendlich sind das nur Vermutungen 

Es gibt genügend Kunden, die auch im Midnightshopping ausser den Versandkosten auch so noch einmal ordentlich sparen konnten. Auch eben Nachts steigen und fallen Preise.
Es gab sogar Kunden, die sich die Mühe machten Listen über viele viele Teile anzulegen und diese zu beobachten - weißte was?! Die haben kein Muster feststellen können.

Nur weil bei 10 Bestellungen mit jeweils 1-10 Teilen einen Erhöhung war, so heisst dies nicht, dass wir generell erhöhen....wenn man nun mehrfach ALLE unsere Artikel bestellt...dann wird man sehen, dass in der Gesamtheit dort fast die gleichen Preisschwankungen passieren, wie tagsüber....

Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema


----------



## Butzemann (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Ihr holt das ab ? Gibt es Ladenlokale ? Eventuell in Hannover/ Umgebubg ?

EDIT : sehe schon : nur Wilhelmshafen. Schade


----------



## Atholon (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Hanover ist doch keine Entfernugn


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

@atholon
Gibt es schon Info's wann die HD7970 erhältlich ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Butzemann schrieb:


> Ihr holt das ab ? Gibt es Ladenlokale ? Eventuell in Hannover/ Umgebubg ?
> 
> EDIT : sehe schon : nur Wilhelmshafen. Schade



Also mir reicht es mit WHV, mitunter bleibe ich aber auch mal in Sande hängen


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

@Atholon
Ich hab mal eine blöde Frage. Betreust du hier eigentlich auch Kunden eurer diverser Ableger wie Vibuonline, Drivecity und Compuland?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also mir reicht es mit WHV, mitunter bleibe ich aber auch mal in Sande hängen



Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn ?


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory kann man bedenkenlos bestellen.
> 
> Und auch *Atholon* hier im Forum hat schon so einiges wieder gerade gebogen, falls doch mal was schief gelaufen ist.


 
Oh ja ich erinnere mich noch an das Disaster mit meiner Bestellung  Er konnte mir da gut weiterhelfen.
Atholon ist immerhin einer der wenigen die einen guten Support bieten. Hab da schon reichlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Firmen gemacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn ?



Das Kuhdorf heißt Oldenburg


----------



## Atholon (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Softy schrieb:


> @atholon
> Gibt es schon Info's wann die HD7970 erhältlich ist?


 Nächstes Jahr 



Rolk schrieb:


> @Atholon
> Ich hab mal eine blöde Frage. Betreust du hier eigentlich auch Kunden eurer diverser Ableger wie Vibuonline, Drivecity und Compuland?


 
Eher nicht. Ich kann im Zweifel jedoch die Kollegen im Haus da gerne drauf anhauen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Oh ja ich erinnere mich noch an das Disaster mit meiner Bestellung  Er konnte mir da gut weiterhelfen.
> Atholon ist immerhin einer der wenigen die einen guten Support bieten. Hab da schon reichlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Firmen gemacht


 Vielen Dank für die Blumen 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Kuhdorf heißt Oldenburg


 
Na aber da is ja der Pop-Titan groß geworden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Kuhdorf heißt Oldenburg


 
Das ist ja bei mir so ziemlich gleich um die Ecke. Leer kennst du ? Aus der Ecke komm ich aber wohne auch in der absoluten Pampa , dagegen ist Oldenburg eine Großstadt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist ja bei mir so ziemlich gleich um die Ecke. Leer kennst du ? Aus der Ecke komm ich aber wohne auch in der absoluten Pampa , dagegen ist Oldenburg eine Großstadt



Ja kenne ich dort wird man bei Einfahrt vom Häuptling persönlich begrüßt und die Teebeutel fliegen tief. Hatte in dem hiesigem Raum oft genug zu tun gehabt


----------



## Butzemann (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Hallo, 
ich habe jetzt einen Warenkorb voll Krams von dem 3 Teile leider nicht auf Lager sind. 
Bei der Tastatur hab ich schon per Mail gefragt, die soll gegen 7.1. wiederkommen und ein Mainboard und Lüfter am 4.1. Laut Webseite. 

Wenn ich JETZT bestelle und bezahle, bekomme ich das dann auch immer noch zum Preis wie bezahlt ? Und wird die Lieferung dann gesplittet und ich zahle eventuell Versandkosten ? ( gesamter Einkauf ~ 600€, die 3 Artikel die nicht auf Lager sind sind unter der 200€ VK Frei Grenze )
Wisst ihr was ich meine ? Wenn ich bei Amazon z.B. alles in den Korb lege wird es in Teillieferungen verschickt sobald auf Lager ist und nich gewartet bis alles da ist.

mfG


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

wenn Du alles jetzt bestellt und wartest bis alles auf Lager ist bezahlst Du den jetzigen Preis.
 Den Preis in der Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Butzemann (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Naja, es geht ja nicht darum ob ich warte sondern ob MF wartet 

Verschicken die von sich aus in Teillieferungen, oder wartet MF bis alles auf Lager ist ?


----------



## Atholon (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: mindfactory vertrauenswürdig??*

Das ist unterschiedlich und wird von Fall zu Fall entschieden.


----------

